# DVD recording on 811



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

If I hook up my DVD recorder to my 811, can I record OTA and HD? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What type of input are you trying to record from? I don't think there should be a problem with recording from a DVD Recorder. Most DVD recorders I know of only accept svideo or composite inputs. This will cause some issues in terms of scaling with your HD material. I believe it will take the 16x9 content and squish it into 4x3. It has been a while since I have played around with the svideo, but I know there are issues. Will it output HD to the SD outputs. Answer is yes. Might just not meet your expectations.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

OTA, yes...In HDTV no. You could record a HD show off like Rave or HDNet, but it would be downrezzed to SDTV resolutions.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Wouldnt the HD OTA also be downrezzed on the svideo output. I believe I did this with my VCR and I think you can do it with a DVD recorder. Am I wrong here Jason?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Wouldnt the HD OTA also be downrezzed on the svideo output. I believe I did this with my VCR and I think you can do it with a DVD recorder. Am I wrong here Jason?


Yes that is correct. S-Video or Composite.


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

DishNet_Fan said:


> If I hook up my DVD recorder to my 811, can I record OTA and HD? Thanks.


 Answer is yes in both but with different results. I've got a Panasonic ES-10 hooked to the 811. The results have been excellent. At this time there is no DVD recorder that records true HD content but you do get a picture that's in between widescreen and normal.

As a test I recorded "Troy" off the HD channel and in normal mode to. I played both discs at the same time to compare if more information (screen size) was differnt. Sure enough it was. There were parts on the outside of the "normal" recording that was missing compared to the HD on. I also noticed the image was just a tad sharper.

Now full screen (4x3) is like 1:33:1 ratio. Widescreen is 2:35:1. What I got off the HD channel is slose to 1:77:1. As to recording 16x9 movies it has to be broadcasted in that format. A prime example is the "TCM" channel. It has several moives shown in 16x9 and the recorder captured it just like it's shown. Head over to the www.avsforums.com in the DVD Recorder area. There's several topics on this.

Kenny J.


----------



## chrisk (Jun 6, 2004)

I use S-Video from the 811 to the DVD. As others have noted, the picture on HD material is slightly cut off on the sides. Also, make sure that the DVD recorder you buy responds to the "VCR" stop / record IR Blaster signals from the 811. I can confirm that Pioneer DVD recorders do work. Check the manual for other brands. Also, I had to make a small "deflector" out of aluminum duct tape to reflect the IR Blaster towards the DVD recorder. Apparently, reflections from the room were not strong enough to reliably trigger the DVD recorder to record.


----------

